# Grass Slipper Bings Landing



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice pics and nice shot of the slipper in the grass  glad the fwc didnt haul you in   ;D too bad you didnt load the boat with fish though. been 2 weeks since i have been out for any serious fishing, i'm starting to feel the effects of withdrawl


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice pics! thx for sharing.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Flounder on top...that's pretty cool! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] Nice shots of the slipper and the scenery too. One of these days we'll have to meet up with both our rides....


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Went out for the flood today Brett. All the spartina had bloomed. It was like looking for fish in a wheat field.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice flattie and the boat looks great too. Fish or not, its hard to beat a beautiful day on the water.


----------

